# Expelled



## Ravens

Yes, I realize the clip juxtaposes Christians and Jews as similar examples of those who believe in God. And, yes, I realize that for many (including myself) YEC is the Biblical position, and in that respect, I.D. is neither saving nor sufficient. 

 Now that I've hopefully prevented a PB throwdown:

I am very much looking forward to this movie: Expelled

Go to the website and watch the "Super Trailer". Judging from that, it seems to be a top-notch documentary. It will appear in theaters during the spring. Hopefully it can play a significant role in exposing the blatant biases of the scientific-educational-media "establishment" by providing examples of how they have black-balled, black-listed, shunned, disfellowshipped, and silenced those who disagree with conventional story of origins. 

And actually, despite holding to a YEC position, I think intelligent design does have its own proper place: Namely, it shows, without revelation, what reason and interaction with the created order was intended to show: Namely, "His eternal power and Godhead." So, it is not sufficient or saving, but it at least shows that nature points to a Creator. Anyhow.

Watch the clip. I'm impressed.


----------



## Ravens

By the way, at one point in the clip it shows the Michelangelo painting of Adam and God touching fingers. The bar at the bottom doesn't show elapsed time, so I don't know exactly when it is. Just a head's up, because I know that for most of us that is a violation of the 2nd Commandment.


----------



## jaybird0827

Other Expelled discussion threads:

Trailer - latest

Expelled - No Intelligence Allowed


----------



## Poimen

Judging by the blog I think it is also going to 'expose' a lot of anger and hostility aimed at those who are trying to 'destroy' science and force their dogmatic religion down our throats.


----------



## Ravens

> Other Expelled discussion threads:
> 
> Trailer - latest
> 
> Expelled - No Intelligence Allowed





I don't like being "that guy". Hahaha. Maybe I'll start a few E.P. threads and a political throwdown while I'm at it.

Mea culpa.


----------



## gritsrus

I look forward to seeing this too.
R. C. Sproul interviews Ben Stein


----------



## Simply_Nikki

gritsrus said:


> I look forward to seeing this too.
> R. C. Sproul interviews Ben Stein


----------



## HaigLaw

OK; I'll bite. I figured out I.D. means intelligent design.

But, pray tell, what are YEC and PB?

Like many busy people, if I read a promo and cannot fathom a thing because of cute abbreviations, or terms that are not in my online dictionary, I don't click on the link to figure them out. I ignore them and go on.


----------



## Craig

YEC- Young Earth Creationism
PB- Puritan Board


----------



## HaigLaw

*OK, duh! Thx!*



Craig said:


> YEC- Young Earth Creationism
> PB- Puritan Board



 Joke's on me, guys!


----------



## HaigLaw

OK, now that I know what this is about, I'll just say I'm a YEC'er too, and decline to be drawn into any debates over creation. It's just not my calling. Sorry.


----------



## Herald

HaigLaw said:


> OK, now that I know what this is about, I'll just say I'm a YEC'er too, and decline to be drawn into any debates over creation. It's just not my calling. Sorry.



Haig, what debate? God created all there is in six literal 24 hour days. Theistic evolution is a lie and Darwinism is a religion.

Next!


----------



## kvanlaan

> Haig, what debate? God created all there is in six literal 24 hour days. Theistic evolution is a lie and Darwinism is a religion.
> 
> Next!





So beautifully succinct, Bill.


----------



## David_A_Reed

I believe _Expelled_ opens in theaters tomorrow.


----------



## JBaldwin

I have a date with my husband tomorrow night to go see it. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Herald

I will be seeing it manana also.


----------



## Ivan

I wonder if its showing in the Burlington/Beloit/Rockford areas?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

HaigLaw said:


> OK; I'll bite. I figured out I.D. means intelligent design.
> 
> But, pray tell, what are YEC and PB?
> 
> Like many busy people, if I read a promo and cannot fathom a thing because of cute abbreviations, or terms that are not in my online dictionary, I don't click on the link to figure them out. I ignore them and go on.



For future reference:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/glossary-reformed-acronyms-7758/


----------



## JBaldwin

Ivan said:


> I wonder if its showing in the Burlington/Beloit/Rockford areas?



Check the Expelledthemovie website. On the media page it has a link so you can look up which theaters are showing it.


----------



## Archlute

Going tomorrow eve to see it with a good friend and our eldest daughters. 

You should see the way that it is making movie critics spit and squeal in their pre-release screenings, their liberal presuppositions are really coming to the fore.


----------



## DMcFadden

I hope to see it with my remaining at-home daughter. My wife is visiting three of our grandsons in the midwest.


----------



## BobVigneault

Ivan, I don't see it in Rockford or Beloit, but it is showing in Janesville.


----------



## ChristianTrader

Expelled Exposed


----------



## JBaldwin

This kind of stuff has been going on for a very long time. I knew a brilliant christian scientist who was denied his doctorate because he refused to deny creationism. This was back in the late 1960s. It's nothing new.


----------



## JBaldwin

We just got home from seeing this movie. We really enjoyed it. Though it didn't go into the subject matter as much as I would have liked, it was a good introduction to the topic for those who are completely unaware of what is going on in the academic community. 

The movie very clearly separated Intelligent Design from Creationism, and it showed the links between Darwinism and Nazism, which to me was chilling. It also made left you wondering where Darwinism might take us down the road. At one point, Stein said that Darwinism leads to savagry. 

All in all, it was good film. The entire audience applauded when it was over.


----------



## Poimen

ChristianTrader said:


> Expelled Exposed





> The makers were dishonest with their interviewees, dishonest about allowing (and then disallowing) people to view the film, and dishonest in promoting the film. Dishonesty permeates the content of the film as well: quote-mining, selective editing, and misinterpretations permeate the movie from start to finish



Yeah I agree Michael Moore is... oh wait they were talking about someone else.


----------



## DMcFadden

My youngest was home sick today (possibly a reaction to her exotic immunizations for a STM to Kenya this summer) and my wife is in the midwest with some of our kids this weekend, so I will have to wait until tomorrow to see the movie.

Ben Stein was interviewed today on Michael Medved's program. Medved commented that the applause at the end is pretty typical in most of the showings reported so far. It sounds as if Ben Stein got radicalized in the making of the movie. He began looking at it as a slam on the Nazi connection, ID did not really interest him that much. However, the progress of working on the film and interviewing people such as Dawkins changed his mind.


----------



## JBaldwin

DMcFadden said:


> My youngest was home sick today (possibly a reaction to her exotic immunizations for a STM to Kenya this summer) and my wife is in the midwest with some of our kids this weekend, so I will have to wait until tomorrow or Sunday to see the movie.
> 
> Ben Stein was interviewed today on Michael Medved's program. Medved commented that the applause at the end is pretty typical in most of the showings reported so far. It sounds as if Ben Stein got radicalized in the making of the movie. He began looking at it as a slam on the Nazi connection, ID did not really interest him that much. However, the progress of working on the film and interviewing people such as Dawkins changed his mind.



The interview with Dawkins was particularly interesting.


----------



## Ravens

I saw it tonight and thought it was excellent. In fact I'll probably see it one or two more times before it is all said and done.


----------



## JBaldwin

Poimen said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expelled Exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The makers were dishonest with their interviewees, dishonest about allowing (and then disallowing) people to view the film, and dishonest in promoting the film. Dishonesty permeates the content of the film as well: quote-mining, selective editing, and misinterpretations permeate the movie from start to finish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree Michael Moore is... oh wait they were talking about someone else.
Click to expand...


The Expelled Exposed website is put out by the National Center for Science Education which is heavily criticized in the film. Some of what is on this website is in the film. I am not surprised they are jumping all over Stein, as is Dawkins who was made to look like a fool in the film for stating that he didn't believe in ID and then turning around and saying that if the Intelligent Designer came from another planet, he might believe in it. 

Simply put, my husband and I have been around the secular academic community (at the university level) for a long time, and we have witnessed the very thing that Expelled tries to bring out. It is that way in the academic community no matter how much the NCSE and others scream it isn't happening.


----------



## Poimen

Apparently 'science' is the last bastion of modernistic orthodoxy as it claims that intelligent design and creationism are absolutely false (and harmful). There is, then, at least one irrefutable and universal idea(l). 

Hmm... where are those pesky, post-modernist, pluralists when you need them? Emolutionists?


----------



## ChristianTrader

CSC - Michael Shermer’s Fact-Free Attack on Expelled Exposes Intolerance of Darwinists towards Pro-Intelligent Design Scientists


----------



## JBaldwin

ChristianTrader said:


> CSC - Michael Shermer’s Fact-Free Attack on Expelled Exposes Intolerance of Darwinists towards Pro-Intelligent Design Scientists



Thanks, that was a good article.


----------



## ChristianTrader

I saw the movie a few hours ago. It was quite good. Anytime Planned Parenthood is shown in a bad light, it is a good thing. The only part that I didn't like was the ending interview with Dawkins. It seemed that Stein went a bit overboard with the badgering.

The part with the evolutionist that didn't believe in free will and now has brain cancer was really really sad.

CT


----------



## JBaldwin

ChristianTrader said:


> I saw the movie a few hours ago. It was quite good. Anytime Planned Parenthood is shown in a bad light, it is a good thing. The only part that I didn't like was the ending interview with Dawkins. It seemed that Stein went a bit overboard with the badgering.
> 
> The part with the evolutionist that didn't believe in free will and now has brain cancer was really really sad.
> 
> CT



I agree about the man with brain cancer. I felt badly for him as well. 

This film has brought up a lot of good discussion in my house. My oldest daughter is struggling with her faith right now, and this was a timely topic especially for her.


----------



## DMcFadden

Saw it. Loved it. Will recommend it.

Anyone . . . anyone . . . anyone?


----------



## Ravens

> The part with the evolutionist that didn't believe in free will and now has brain cancer was really really sad.



There was one time when he was speaking that I felt like I was watching the systematic destruction of a human soul. He was going through the progress he had made in the liberation of science and atheism, and said, "First, you give up all hope whatsoever that there is a God, or a meaning to life. Then you give up all ideas of right and wrong and morality. Then you realize that ultimately we don't even have free will." The implication was that one would then be liberated. 

It seemed to be such an honest and frank admission of the powers of darkness in what they those teachings do to an individual, and how " liberation " and " enlightenment " is really just the gutting of everything that was once human and structurally sound from the individual's mind and soul.

But like C.S. Lewis said in _The Great Divorce_, sometimes those who are so adamantly opposed to God and the kingdom can be turned much easier than those who try to hold both together, or stand in some facade of neutrality.

He should be in our prayers.


----------



## DMcFadden

Review of *Expelled* moved to the Movie Review forum.


----------



## DMcFadden

Joshua,

Who else would waste that kind of time on a Sunday night? My wife is in the midwest visiting our eldest and his family. Turns out we both caught the movie this weekend. I took my youngest to see it, my wife went with our pastor son in Chicagoland. On the phone tonight, she challenged me to do a review and 20 minutes later . . . wa la. Glad you liked it. Frankly, I'm so clueless about where things go, that it never came to mind to post it under that topic. Just thought it was a continuation of this thread.

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## David_A_Reed

My wife and I saw it over the weekend.

Probably the most interesting segment was where the chief spokesman for evolution and against Intelligent Design *admits that intelligent design would be a valid explanation for life on earth*, as long as the designer is a space alien rather than God.

The scariest fact in the movie is that the children of Christian families who attend public school are being indoctrinated heavily with this unchristian teaching on a daily basis.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Friends of mine ran into Ben Stein at the Maryland rest stop on I-95 a few days ago. They happened to have with them a copy of one volume of Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_  which Ben Stein autographed for them. They said he was extremely polite and kind.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

joshua said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends of mine ran into Ben Stein at the Maryland rest stop on I-95 a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! Was anyone hurt?
> 
> Just _joshin_'. Cool.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2

I saw it and like so many others the audience I was part of gave it a standing ovation.


----------

